# Natural FET with progesterone



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to get a bit of a check from you ladies.

We had our first FET last month and it was a BFN,  we did it on a medicated cycle,  with full d/r,  estrogen support, cyclosgest,  the works.  We have 3 left and we were keen just to do a natural one this time or natural with a bit of progesterone help as my luteal phase it a bit dodgy!

Anyway went for our reveiw meeting last friday and even thought they dont like doing natural and its less sucessful,  they will if we want.  I asked could I still have progestone support and they said no!

Suppose I was a bit surprised so didnt question it too much,  but he said that on a natural cycle progesterone suppliments can cause early bleeding rather than stop it.  Now I have been thinking about it,  ladies have cyclogest after IUI or clomid,  so why not now?

I will ask them,  just wondered if anyone could shed any light of if you had had natural cycles with a bit of extra help.

Thanks

Katie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I replied to your post a week or so ago with regards to natural/semi medicated fet...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71533.0

We've just had our 2nd fet which was sadly a bfn (after alot of confusion and heartache with false +ve last week)

Both fets have been natural as I ovulate fine on cd14/15 every month with regular cycles of 30/31 days and naturally high progesterone levels.

However, despite being natural fet I still had ovitrelle trigger jab to exactly time ovulation (to time ET) on first fet, followed by 400mg x 2 a day cyclogest during 2ww (and other meds for immune/blood clotting disorders)

With our first ivf and first fet I started spotting just before test day (and full bleeding started as soon as cyclogest stopped) and also got my usual hormonal migraine which consultant said was cos of my natural high progesterone levels crashing...because of this it was decided I would have extra progesterone and help during 2ww of next treatment. This time round, with all the extra meds during 2ww I didn't have any spotting but full flow AF arrived within 2 days of stopping all the meds...

With this 2nd fet I was due to have ovitrelle trigger jab but had scan on evening of cd14 and I'd already ovulated earlier in day so didn't need it. My womb lining was a little under 8mm so I did have to have additional oestrogen tabs (never had problem with womb lining before). On top of that I had 400mg x 2 cyclogest per day, 1 x crinone 8% a day and 2 additional injections of ovitrelle (hcg like pregnyl) at 3dpt and 8dpt....plus all the meds for the immune/blood clotting problems, as before.

So despite me being on a natural fet I was still on a fair few medications !

I've heard of plenty of women on natural fet who still have some form of progesterone supplement but I don't know what to suggest if your consultant is unwilling to offer you any.

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Minxy and sorry to hear about your BFN,  I know how hard I found it and I didnt have all the waiting around you had with blood tests.

I was really keen to do a semi as per the earlier email,  but my consultant dismissed that completely.  I have spoke to one of the nurses this morning re just having getsone or cyclogest and asked to check again with him.  And even if he feels there is no clininc reason to support it can I use it anyway.

Ive have a fair supply of cyclogest at home so if he says no,  I might just use it anyway..... hee hee very naughty!!  The BFP I got on my last IVF was after I put myself on 3 x 400 instead of 2,  I had a early m/c which I am now wondering is due the fact I reduced it to 2 after the nurses told me there was no need for 3,  I should of listened to myself!

When are you planning to go for your next fresh cycle?

Thanks

Katie


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Seven

I'm in a similar situation, I've just a  failed medicated FET on 6mg Progynova, plus oestrogen patch (as womb lining was reluctant to get up to 8mm) plus tried a couple of days of viagra to increase lining - evil stuff.  The first 2 weeks the progynova & patches made me feeling hugely sick and in fact side effect wise I found the whole thing worse than a normal IVF and all for a BFN!  Now that I only have 2 frosties left I'm really reluctant to go through all those drugs again for 2 weeks and then find out that worse case scenario none of the frosties survive the thaw!  So I'm seeing my consultant in a couple of hours to insist on a natural FET.  Like yours he has previously said it's rubbish - or words to that effect! - but I think he will do it if I insist.  I''ll ask him about the cyclogest - at a push I don't mind using those or even having an HCG injection mid cycle. 

I know what you mean about taking matters into your own hands, my BFP IVF although ectopic was after I insisted that he give me menopur instead of puregon so that I finally got 9 follicles instead of only 4 on max dose puregon - I'd read about menopur being better for older women on here and it was true in my case....although I think you need to be a bit careful about taking too much cyclogest/progesterone as well as too little.  But it's difficult because all clinics seem to say something different so I'm coming to the conclusion I may as well start making it up myself as well!

If I get any useful info about cyclogest from my consultant I'll send another message!

Good luck 

Druzy xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Druzy,

Would be good to hear what your consultant thinks about you going natural!

I spoke to one of the nurses yesterday and they said they will scan me and then give me trigger injection so they have a little more control,  even tough its natural.  They also said they would ask the consultant again about the cyclogest.

Have just got home and there is a message on answer phone telling me that he will not give me cyclogest in the 2ww on a natural as he said it supressed natural progesterone and estrogen and results are worse....... I am know really confused,  the medicated one was yuk,  but I always bleed early so whats the point of a natural!

Katie


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to pop in and say I had natural fet in June.  I was not given any pessaries either and was really worried about it.  I got an hcg shot on the day of transfer and then another 2 hcg shots 3 days apart.  That was it.  I hope all works out - at the end of the day you are apying for the treatment and if you would prefer the peace of mind of having the extra support of pessaries etc I dont see why they say no to be honest - I did not realise that they could do anything other than help.

Good luck

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

